# Homelite 360 Specs?



## Cerran (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the specifications on a Homelite 360 or have some insight into the quality of the saw? Someone here is selling one fairly cheap and I've been looking for something I can slap a small bar on for limbing.


----------



## 2wheels (Aug 23, 2007)

Model: 360 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: HOMELITE CORPORATION 
PORT CHESTER, NEW YORK, U.S.A. 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 10501A 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1976 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 3.5 cu. in. (57 cc) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 1.75 in. (44.4 mm) 
PISTON STROKE: 1.44 in. (36.5 mm) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 3.85 SAE @ 9,000 RPM 
WEIGHT : 15 lbs. 4 oz. (6.9 kg) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Anti-vibration 
CHAIN BRAKE: Optional 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Electronic, two piece, CD type 
CARBURETOR: Walbro HDC39 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Cellulose fiber element 
STARTER TYPE: Homelite automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic, worm gear driven 
OPERATING RPM: 8,000, 11,000 to 12,000 no load 
IGNITION TIMING: fixed 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: none 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 0.015 in. (0.38 mm) 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Champion DJ6J 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.025 in. (0.63 mm) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Roller 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 23.9 oz. (680 ml) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 32:1 with Homelite oil 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Homelite chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: 3/8 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Oregon 72 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 14 link 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 16 in. (40 cm) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 24 in. (61 cm) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Homelite Red enamel 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL:


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 23, 2007)

When I first started selling firewood I often used my 2 brothers 360. We thought it was a screamer in that day, but we had a lot of problems with it and sold it at an auction shortly after buying an 032 stihl which solved our problems.


----------



## Cerran (Aug 23, 2007)

*Too Heavy*

Looks like it's a little too heavy for a limbing saw. I'd prefer to use my 372XP which is lighter. I guess I'll have to continue to keep an eye out for an 025 or a 346XP.


----------

